# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shqiptarët në Suedi

## SuperShejtan

a ka ndonje qe jeton ne suedi ketu? ata shqiptare qe kam njoh jane nga kosova e jane te merdhif komplet..i kane harru traditat dhe vetem per veten e vet..
degjoj qe ne amerike e ne vende te tjera shqiptaret kane shoqata qe ndihmojne njeri tjetrin, kurse ketu ku tja fusin dhe ta shohin tjetrin sa me keq...Vallahi ketu e kam kuptu sa rrace e poshter qe jena!

----------


## ludmir

o shoku jam nje shqiptar ne malmo po kam ngelur keq se nuk di gjuhen

----------


## Peniel

Ludmir. 

Tema është shumë e vjetër dhe anëtari ka 5 vjet (të paktën me këtë emër) që nuk është aktivizuar në Forum. Uroj të gjesh atë që kërkon.


Kalofsh mirë.

----------


## deqani2009

Shqipaterte si ne suedi ashtu edhe ne vendet tjera me ato mundesi ju kan ndihmuar se pari familjev te veta dhe kosovarev ne pergjethsi une i uroj per keto ndihma ,po ka edhe shqiptare te cilet jane me dekata ne perndim dhe kurr familjev te veta se pari nuk ju kan ndihmuar e dali dhe thojen se kam be kete jo at po mos te dalin ata dhe te genjejen...
a ne veqanti te shumica kane ndihmuar

----------


## ludmir

ka mundesi te me ndihmoj ndokush

----------


## iliria e para

Çfare ndihme kerkon ky njeri?
Mundesh me mu lajmerua me MP.

----------


## shaqiri79

shqipetaret te cilt gjenden ne suedi kane hape fondacione per ndihme familjeve te cilat kan nevoje per ndihme e kush thot se nuk ndihmojne familjeve skamnore e kan gabim ata kan kontribuar shum edhe gjate luftes ne kosove

----------


## Izber

Shqiptar ka ndoshta edhe ne ato vende ku nuk ta merr mendja qe ka,por halli eshte se si jane te organizuar,sa jane te arsimuar dhe sa perpiqen qe ti ruajn traditat e veta,adetet e veta dhe gjuhen e kulturen e vet.Ndersa sa i perket ndihmave ,mendoi qe shumica ndihmojn dhe kontribojn si per familje ashtu edhe per atdhe.Ka edhe te tille qe nuk i ndihmon askijt por ata jane te paket.Nje gje eshte e madhe qe u mungon shqiptareve si te Kosoves dhe atyre te Shqiperise e viseve tjera shqiptare,E kjo eshte :ndihma e qeverive per diasporen ,Psh ne hapjen e paraleleve ne mesim plotesues,paisja me tekste mesimore per diaspor,organizimi i tubuímeve per mes ambasadave dhe ndegjimi i kerkesave te diaspores si dhe paisja me dokumentacion te nevojshem  si dhe forma tjera ndihese per diasporen.Ndersa ne anen tjeter kur diaspora shkon ne pushime posa te futet ne kufijt e Kosoves duhet te paguaj 50-60 ero per vetur qe kjo eshte nje plaqke sepse te gjithe i kane te paguar sigurimet.Po ashtu duhet påritur me ore te tera neper hyrje te doganes duke bere kontrolla gjeja se ska pasur kund kontroll vetem te kufini i shtetit am.Pra keto jane te metat dhe pengesat qe i behen diaspores se vuajtur,

----------


## ertila

kam ardhure ne suedi me familjen time.di anglishten edhe po mesoje dhe suedisht. kemi nevoje per pune dhe une dhe buri se kemi dhe nje femie te vogel kame jetuar ne greqi githe ato vite..
kysh mund te me ofroje ndonje vend pune ju faleminderite shume....http://static.forumishqiptar.com/ima...ilies/wink.gif

----------


## Brari

ertula..

ne se ke afer lagje me vila po dhe banesa te zakonshme futi nga nje pusull te kutia postare.. 
thuaj..

ne se kini nevoj per pastrim ose ndonji sherbim tjeter.. ne shtepit tuaja  therrisni ne kte numer..
dhe tek tabelat e supermarketeve qe ke afer ver te tilla pusulla.. se mundet dikush te therret e keshtu te del pun e fiton dicka..
keshtu kan bere plot  qe di un..

si fillim kjo..pastaj dal nga dal..

----------

